
Elon Musk Smoking Joe Rogan's Weed Somehow Ended Up Costing Taxpayers $5M - edward
https://gizmodo.com/elon-musk-smoking-joe-rogans-weed-somehow-ended-up-cost-1839116211
======
hourislate
There is no limit to the money that can be wasted on policing, prosecuting,
investigating, etc, anything that has to do with marijuana.

It is amazing that even incredibly educated intelligent people still freak out
over something like marijuana all the while turning a blind eye to alcohol
consumption and pharmaceutical abuse. Statistics would probably suggest that
there are people working for/at NASA that abuse alcohol and prescription
medications and escape any scrutiny.

------
frequentnapper
Not sure how it's Elon Musk's fault. Seems like the Nasa administrator, Jim
Bridenstine's issue with marijuana.

Interestingly enough, after seeing the evidence, Jim reversed his beliefs on
climate change and it being caused by humans (he didn't believe in it before).
Hopefully, he can reverse his position on marijuana too.

------
IXxXI
The media has published a disproportionate amount of hate content on Elon Musk
ever since it was revealed Musk was a donor to the republican party in 2016.

~~~
freedomben
Elon donated to everyone: [https://www.opensecrets.org/donor-
lookup/results?name=elon+m...](https://www.opensecrets.org/donor-
lookup/results?name=elon+musk&order=desc&sort=D)

------
wpdev_63
Yes, this is how the government works...

